# Eurokracy 2013 Hotel Info



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*http://www.eurokracy.com/information/hotel/* 

We managed to secure a discounted price for all out of towners visiting Montreal during Eurokracy weekend. Remember to respect the property while you’re their guests, save your energy for the official after parties. 


*Holiday Inn Pointe-Claire* 

6700 Trans Canada Hwy 
Pointe-Claire, Quebec 
H9R-1C2, CANADA 


1 (877) 660-8550 

*MAP DIRECTIONS* 

*Click below to access group discount*


----------



## EnvyMyMKV (Apr 8, 2011)

$120/night is the discounted price?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

EnvyMyMKV said:


> $120/night is the discounted price?


it's close to the main area of the city, in a safe neighborhood and will have private security all weekend long protecting your cars. also, it's pretty nice inside 

it was a lot more expensive before we started negotiating


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

hmmm....went to book a room. sold out?


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> hmmm....went to book a room. sold out?


NVMD....It's "booked" for the group code rooms. But its not if you go to reserve a full price room with AAA is only $8 more.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

EnvyMyMKV said:


> $120/night is the discounted price?



This also includes free entrace to the pre party


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Booked! 

Any more info on this pre party?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

dorkage said:


> Booked!
> 
> Any more info on this pre party?


We are working complete details with the club as the weather gets better up here and will open a section more info


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

More rooms have made available if there is any issues booking online you can always contact the hotel @ (514) 697-7110 and mention the ECR code to book the rooms

Please let us know if there is anything else :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

dorkage said:


> Booked!
> 
> Any more info on this pre party?


Every year we host a party in the heart of Downtown Montreal. You get free admission into a nightclub and access to Canadian liquor


----------



## GriffinsJetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Booked, had more then a few issues with mis informed staff regarding the group/price and wasn't informed that they were precharging for the rooms. Not the best customer service. But still stoked for the stay and the preparty.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

GriffinsJetta said:


> Booked, had more then a few issues with mis informed staff regarding the group/price and wasn't informed that they were precharging for the rooms. Not the best customer service. But still stoked for the stay and the preparty.


I just spoke to them they apologized for the miss information and they told me they took care of it thank you and special beer for you lol :beer:


----------



## GriffinsJetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea they resolved everything today. Good work by management in the end of things.


----------



## ivyg86 (Apr 3, 2012)

booked my hotel room tonight cant wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

ivyg86 said:


> booked my hotel room tonight cant wait.


 We are very excited to have everyone up beleive me :beer::thumbup:


----------



## kiwee (Sep 26, 2002)

just in case anyone is looking, i think i'll have an extra room that i booked.
see y'all this weekend.


----------

